# Alpine CHA-S634 QUESTION ON 330Ci



## isomer (Mar 17, 2004)

Does anybody know if the Alpine CHA-S634 CD-Changer will work on a '02 BMW 330Ci (converible)? I have read out here that it works, but when I was in the car audiostore to buy it I was told it would not work in the 330Ci convertible due to harness/wire configuration. Any advice on this issue will be appreaciated. The salesman, also told me, even with AiNET/Soundgate adapter it wouldn't work.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

It should work. Here's a link to a DIY.


----------



## Epi330 (Feb 28, 2004)

isomer said:


> Does anybody know if the Alpine CHA-S634 CD-Changer will work on a '02 BMW 330Ci (converible)? I have read out here that it works, but when I was in the car audiostore to buy it I was told it would not work in the 330Ci convertible due to harness/wire configuration. Any advice on this issue will be appreaciated.


I was told the same... and in some sense that's true - it won't work without an adapter. Probably that's what the salesmen meant.


----------



## KCLARK (Jul 2, 2003)

I have the same changer, and that salesman is CORRECT, in that you do need an adapter, but most are familiar with using the AiNet connector and Soundgate adaptor, but what most don't know that is the missing element in hooking this changerup it is this part here that you need in addition to the others i mentioned.
http://store.yahoo.com/logjam/sounbmwdsp.html


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

KCLARK said:


> I have the same changer, and that salesman is CORRECT, in that you do need an adapter, but most are familiar with using the AiNet connector and Soundgate adaptor, but what most don't know that is the missing element in hooking this changerup it is this part here that you need in addition to the others i mentioned.
> http://store.yahoo.com/logjam/sounbmwdsp.html


3ers don't have DSP.


----------



## KCLARK (Jul 2, 2003)

Are you hooking this up to your stock deck?
I read that the the BMW decks with and w/o dsp are esentially the SAME, and the difference in the wiring configuration has to do with the BMW amp. I have a friend who has the same Alpine mp3/cd changer hooked up to his stock deck in his 5er now, but about 5 months ago had it taken it out of an E46 3series where he had it hooked up, and will ask him about what all adapters are necessary. Im in the middle of getting my car wired up with the same changer, so im interested in this topic in regards to being aware of ANY problems.


----------

